# Just received my order super quick



## Mav R32 (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Johnny just a quick thanks for sorting my order PDQ cant wait to meet up with shaun and collect my pc after a quick tuition then get home and try out all the stuff.:thumb: 

oh and look forward to receiving the orange pads will need it with the swirls on my car 

Cheers mate


----------

